# Short-textured nougat - looking for a recipe



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have several professional confection cookbooks and some mention general facts about making short-textured nougat, but I am not finding an exact recipe there or online.  Does anyone have one?  

Specifically, I am looking for a nougat that will hold its shape without being dipped in chocolate, I am planning to wrap them in cellophane.  I want something denser than a marshmallow, but not as chewy as nougat Montelimar.  I know that controlled crystallization will achieve this or the inclusion of certain fats.  

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Jelly, do a Google search on the Spanish variant, which is much softer than Montelimar noga.

The spanish noga is called *turrón*


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I am looking at recipes now, but it seems there is more than one variety and some are quite hard.  Do you happen to know of one that will hold its shape, but not be chewy?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm afraid my help stretches no further, Jelly. To be honest, if there's candy that I really don't like it's noga, Montelimar on top. They are much too tough and too sweet to my taste.

Turrón comes indeed in different toughness, but they are never as tough as Montelimar.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Torrone, in italy, can be chewy or crunchy (you have to break it in pieces). The crunchy one holds its shape - as does the chewy one for that matter (they put host on top and bottom of the soft one). In the states you usually only find the soft kind. The more it cooks, the harder it is

I never tried this recipe, just am translating an italian recipe from a random internet site, so you have to take it with a grain of salt.

250 grams honey

300 gms peeled whole almonds

250 gms peeled, toasted hazelnuts

200 gms white sugar

3 egg whites

host (looks like paper, tastes bready, it's what they make hosts out of for churches)

bring honey to a boil in a double boiler _(Will honey actually boil in a double boiler, I don't know. Italian recipes are notoriously vague)_, over low heat, stirring often.

It has to cook about an hour.

Beat egg whites to stiff peaks and add the honey, mixing with a wooden spoon. _(here, again, i would do an italian meringue, beating them in, but the recipe is vague, and says to continue mixing with a wooden spoon)_

Caramelize the sugar to a light blonde color and when it's colored, add it to the honey/eggwhite mixture, and continue mixing.

At this point, cooking the mixture _(it didn;t say anything about cooking it before, so maybe you have to keep cooking it???? maybe you add the eggwhite mix TO the sugar?)_ it will change consistency from soft and almost foamy it will lose volume and get hard. The m,ore you cook it the harder it gets.

Maybe if you use some of these ideas and incorporate them you can come up with something.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will be working on this project again today, so let's see how it turns out.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I thought I would follow up -

I guess if you can't find the recipe you need, the only option is to create your own, right? Well, after many test batches, and 1,000 pieces in my final project, I finally have a method I really like.



In case anyone else is ever searching for the same thing - the trick that worked for me was adding melted gelatin to the nougat, but not letting it mix long after the addition (or it becomes quite chewy), then immediately adding a mixture of melted white chocolate and cocoa butter. This helped it holds its shape, but keep the texture short, however it wasn't enough to alter the flavor of the nougat.


----------



## kilojulz (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this community,

sorry for posting on such a old thread, but I really want to make nougat similar to the short texture seen in your picture posted. I was wondering if you could lend a recipe? I would appreciate it greatly


----------



## lemonheadlin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi

Can I ask how much gelatine you used? Thank you


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Here is the recipe - I originally did grapefruit nougat with absinthe jellies folded in.

8 oz White Chocolate
1 oz Cocoa Butter
3 Whites
956g Corn Syrup
1 1/3 c Sugar
1/2 c Water
2 t Gelatin, bloomed
 

Melt chocolate and cocoa butter together, set aside.  Melt bloomed gelatin and hold.  Cook corn syrup, sugar and water to 240.  *Note - Around the time the mixture hits 225, start whipping egg whites, they should be stiff peak when mixture hits 240).

Pour 1/3 of the mixture into whites while mixing (turn on low or medium while pouring, then up to high).  Return mixture to heat and cook to 275.  Pour syrup  into whites while beating.  Add melted gelatin within one minute, mix to combine.  Add melted chocolate mixture with mixer on low only long enough to combine  Spread on plastic lined pan that has been coated with cooking spray.


----------



## Boulbul (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello,

Thanks for sharing the recipe. Before I tried I would like to ask you a question please what is the shelf life of the nooga for this recipe?

Also, is there anything I could do in order to keep the shelf life of the nougat for up to 18 months pls?

Bulbul


----------

